# Very old clay marbles



## Screwtop (Dec 13, 2018)

I dug these up at an old house site near Culpeper VA this march. (DIV XL. Anybody go to DIV on here?) Anyways, the house was built in the 1700s and most likely destroyed during the Civil War. I thought these were pretty darn cool. I haven't gone back since, but I know there is more stuff there. I also dug up one of the rarest Confederate officers buttons out there. Topic coming soon on that.


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 13, 2018)

I'll take a pic with a quarter for size reference.


----------



## Bucket (Feb 16, 2019)

Hi! These are actually China marbles...a lot more rare than Clay's and a little more valuable. The painted designs, some are more or less common, primarily determine their value, along with condition. Nice find! Hope this helps!


----------



## Screwtop (Feb 16, 2019)

Bucket said:


> Hi! These are actually China marbles...a lot more rare than Clay's and a little more valuable. The painted designs, some are more or less common, primarily determine their value, along with condition. Nice find! Hope this helps!




Does that mean they came from China, or does it mean it was made from china like the dishware?


----------



## Bucket (Feb 17, 2019)

They're made of china...they are sometimes glazed and sometimes not. The intersecting lines are less common than simple bands. If I had to guess I'd say they were probably made in Germany, and date to the 1800s. I don't know of any US makers of china marbles (aside from the Benningtons and they're totally different). But that doesn't mean there weren't any...I'm still learning!


----------

